

"...Francis Crick used to say that God is a hacker, not an engineer. You can do reverse engineering, but you can’t do reverse hacking." - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/06/03/science/03tier.html?partner=rssuserland&emc=rss&pagewanted=all

======
mechanical_fish
I guess I'm not the only person who, while studying (elementary) molecular
biology, kept thinking of the Story of Mel:

<http://www.catb.org/jargon/html/story-of-mel.html>

Mel's design patterns are frighteningly similar to many of the ones used by
nature.

